# Removing heavy orange peel texture .



## TERRY365PAINTER (Aug 2, 2009)

I am bidding a job , where i have to remove this heavy splatter texture in a high end condo . Removing should be easy with the planex . I am a little worried about the getting it smooth enough for the lighter orange peel to look consistent . Options : sand , prime , and texture . 
or sand , skim float , prime and texture and paint . Skim float 800 sq ft of ceiling doesn't sound fun . 12 foot ceilings . lots of light . 
anybody been in this scenario before . 
thanks


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Check out Fresco Harmony. Would be perfect in this situation. Contact Nick Harmon and he'll set you up. 

Or skim one coat durabond one coat finish, and sand, texture, and paint.

Good luck!


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

There is a lot of good content on ether one of these videos about the Fresco Harmony application process. Feel free to contract me directly too. Thanks MLD
http://youtu.be/nZZYYxxsVZo

http://youtu.be/bd6-SUXvpuw


----------

